# Part no longer Available



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey all, 

Long story short I inherited a ys624T and I love it. I just got it all cleaned up and running great with fresh oil, plug, etc. As I was finishing up with everything I noticed a piece wasn't properly connected and thats how I entered this wormhole.

On the back of the snowblower where the "gear selector" is there are two rods that connect in the lower rear section of the snowblower. The main one in the center seems completely normal. Directly below the gear changer there is a u clip looking piece where the main shaft is connected than there is a small outrigger piece where a second shaft is connected. The second shaft on my snowblower had a clean break right at the top of the one rod and of course nobody on earth has this particular rod in stock for an easy swap. I have no problem getting crafty here but I feel like I will need some guidance. I am not sure how long this part has been broken or what exactly it does. My assumption is that it does something with speed selection or gear selection because it does not go in reverse and from the minimal amount of testing I've done with it most speeds seem the same.

I will post pictures in the next post hopefully to clarify.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Behancs. Looks like a pretty simple repair. Get a piece of the correct diameter bar stock and re-thread the ends with the correct size die. OR you could get a piece of threaded rod (all thread) and replace it that way. I'm sure this will be cheaper than an original part if it could even be found.

threaded rods | McMaster-Carr


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

I was thinking about that route. Any idea what the threading is there? Apparently we have snow coming Wednesday so I just want to get it buttoned up.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

I am also going to have to get the old piece out of the top part that it threaded into. I wonder if I am better off fabricating one big piece.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

sadly in the USA yamaha stopped selling snow blowers some long time back, you will have make the rod yourself ,find a machinist to make it or find a company selling parts either in canada or right from japan ,parts should be all metric .

hear you on what,s coming wed a north easter up to 18 inches possible where i'm at if the reporters can read the computers right,


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Yeah I'm trying to stay ahead of the storm. The part is definitely unique. My assumption was metric. On top of that its two different sizes and one side was reverse threaded. Unbelievable luck on this one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Behancs said:


> I was thinking about that route. Any idea what the threading is there? Apparently we have snow coming Wednesday so I just want to get it buttoned up.


find a nut that goes on. if this part is NLA maybe a dealer has a used one in parts bins. you never know. or look for a cheap/free donor machine in off season. Nice to have donor machines. I have about 15 .( sorry no yammies ) 

grunts idea sounds good.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

No way to get it welded or sleeved? I can't believe those rods are so bent up.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

It just broke in a tough spot for a sleeve. Probably going to do something along those roads.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

That should weld up nicely.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Figuring out how to keep these beasts running and blowing snow is half the battle. I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm going to give it a go. I definitely love the machine. Didn't take much work to get it going. This linkage is the last thing I have to finish.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Behancs said:


> I'm going to give it a go. I definitely love the machine. Didn't take much work to get it going. This linkage is the last thing I have to finish.


Good Luck.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks! Hopefully I get the linkage taken care of and then handle the first storm its tackled in years!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

that reverse thread as you called it is really called a left hand threa and used when a turn buckle is used within the adjustment 
wish you a lot of luck in finding , getting one made or repaired


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Catches. That makes perfect sense. Like a tie rod. There is a turnbuckle style connection on the lower end of the rod. I am sure that's where I can fine tune the linkage


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would be looking inside the trans to figure out what isn't moving smoothly and was the likely cause of the rod bending and finally breaking. There's no reason those rods should break unless something is jammed up (IMHO).
It appears from the manual I pulled up that rod is straight so either straightening and welding what you have or DIY fabricating something seem to be the way to go. 

I'm going to guess it's part #4 on the diagram. Listed as control lever 1 ? 1987 Yamaha YS624T Control Box (79N-700100) | Yamaha Sports Plaza

Have you tried to see if a dealer can do a national search for the part in case there is one sitting on a shelf someplace? I've had some luck with different manufacturers having a database that's dealer searchable but you have to ask. I tried a couple searches and saw a business in Tennessee have it in their system but listed as NLA.





Yamaha 7Y6-52621-00-00 - LEVER, CONTROL 1 | Partzilla.com


Buy Yamaha 7Y6-52621-00-00 - LEVER, CONTROL 1. This OEM part is guaranteed by Yamaha's limited part warranty ✓ FREE Shipping on qualified orders - Partzilla.com




www.partzilla.com





.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Speaking of turnbuckles...couldn't you find one the right size and cut the eye-bolt off and the bent part off your rod and then weld the 2 together? You would then have 2 square cuts to work with and a little extra length if needed.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

with this storm coming and in need of now, you could make something to work from a pair of lawn tractor tie rod ends , some rod, thread it to the ends pitch thread, bend as needed turn the ends till it works .if you do it right you would be able to loose the turn buckle till you find a correct part 
mark is right what was binding or worn out as those broken off thread's had been over tightened weaking the rod at the thread base where it snapped


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Kiss4afrog you hit the nail on the head. As I mentioned I inherited this machine and don't know much about its past. I welded the rod together and now i can easily tell something is stiff when you go to change gears. Any idea where to start? Does anyone have pictures of these rods in functioning form?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to put it into the service position, tip up onto the auger and then pull the transmission cover and follow that rod and see how it shifts the transmission. Make sure the dipstick is firmly screwed in and if possible remove most gas. I'm not the Yamaha guy but I'm guessing that rod might move the friction wheel on a hex shaft and maybe that shaft needs some lube to allow the friction wheel to slide as gears are selected. Not having worked on a Yamaha I'm just a little confused as it seems both rods are coming from the same shifter handle and I'm not Shure how that works. I use Mobil 1 synthetic wheel bearing grease but you can also use oil. Just use whatever sparingly. Might need to use some cleaner to remove any gummy residue there presently.
The reason I think it's the shift rod is that the turnbuckle would be used to make sure the disc is positioned on one side of center of the drive disc for forward and the other for reverse. This isn't a Yamaha but it shows you how that friction disc should slide.






.
What your trans looks like inside:



https://www.cmsnl.com/yamaha-ys624t-snow-thrower-1988_model9436/partslist/B-05.html


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Thank you so much for the info! If I can sneak back out there tonight I will see what I can do otherwise tomorrow. I have a storm coming Wednesday so I can't dig too deep as of now. Worst case scenario its in gear (not sure which one) and the augers work so I should be able to fair this storm and buy some time before the next one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hopefully you can pull that cover and a little lube will get you through the storm Wednesday and later you can take the time to clean and lube "stuff".  


.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes!! I love that video you posted. Really simplifies things.. If it wasn't for "family life" I'd be out there right now and looking into it. Unfortunately, it's super hard to get out there after work some nights to see whats going on. I took today to re connect the rod and see what happened when I put it back together. It's funny when you don't know anything about the machine. I didn't know if it broke when they used it or if it broke when I transported it or what... I saw your post last night and had the oh darn feeling lol. That's okay.... "It's always something"


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

One of the go to guys on youtube who's great on small engines and lawn and garden equipment is Donyboy73. If you do a search you'll see he has a channel there with all kinds of helpful videos.


https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73




.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks for the tip! I have a shed full of hand me downs so it certainly helps! I live in PA so everything is seasonal so if you maintain it, it will last.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

With all my obsolete Snowblowers and the lack of parts, I only worry about the auger gearboxs and the friction wheels. Anything else I can fabricate.

About the best I can do is keep everything lubricated that needs to be lubricated, paying special attention to the gearboxes. Keep the friction wheel and drive plate clean and free of any oil or grease.

I have also learned to either run out the fuel from the carburetor or to always use fuel stabilizer in the tank before putting away after the season. Take care of these beasts and they can last several lifetimes (or generations).


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks Doofy!


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Behancs said:


> Thanks Doofy!


You are welcome. We are all in this together (everyone on this Forum). We are all interested in keeping our menagerie operating and blowing snow. Many experts here but also many novices. I'll help where I can and look to the more experienced for advise when I can't. Hope you get yours going.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

Well fellas, just in the nick of time! the linkage needed to be adjusted and the rail the wheel spins on needed to be lubricated and cleaned up a bit and boom here we are!!

also, just to entertain my OCD. is it normal when it idles at full throttle to bounce off the governor? every 3 seconds or so. 2 seconds not sure.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow! That thing is built like a Tank. Glad you got it running.


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

You and me both!!! I am thrilled! I love the old school stuff you can tinker with. With any luck I will have this thing running for many years to come.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Hell, you could attach a Sulky to that thing with ease ...


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

I enjoy getting my hands dirty and engaging my brain and what better way than tinkering with a machine you can understand. I have a hard time understanding some modern stuff, most of which isn't made to be worked on. I like the old stuff that was designed to be fixed by the owner.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

"is it normal when it idles at full throttle to bounce off the governor? "

No that's not normal. Probably carb cleaning needed. Have you checked the rpm?


----------



## Behancs (Dec 13, 2020)

I have not. I did a quick clean out of the carb. its running a lot smoother after the first pass. It was the first time it was used in at least 5 years


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Doofy,

Totally agree, here is just a couple of my projects,;;; old and new photos, as well as my latest project for the spring, an old Ryan core plug walk behind, which runs great, needs a dismantle and paint job.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

oneacer said:


> @Doofy,
> 
> Totally agree, here is just a couple of my projects,;;; old and new photos, as well as my latest project for the spring, an old Ryan core plug walk behind, which runs great, needs a dismantle and paint job.
> 
> ...


Excellent work! That is impressive. From Rusty to Trusty!


----------

